# Other health news 23/01/09



## Admin (Jan 23, 2009)

*One in three adults drink more than they should*
Doctors are demanding mandatory labelling for alcoholic drinks to help consumers keep track of their consumption as figures showed that one in three adults regularly drinks over the safe limits. http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...lts-drinks-more-than-they-should-1513410.html
* 
Arthritis patients facing postcode lottery of care*
Thousands of rheumatoid arthritis sufferers are being let down by 'unacceptably wide variations' in care by GPs and hospitals, says a report. It claims the postcode lottery is being made worse by Government targets that are causing delays in appointments to see specialists and receive treatment. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1126460/How-arthritis-sufferers-let-NHS-targets.html
* 
Could vitamin D ward off dementia*
A new study has shown a close association between mental function in older people and levels of vitamin D in the body. The vitamin, made in the skin by the action of sunlight, is already credited with keeping the immune system and bones strong, especially in older age. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/e...s-of-vitamin-D-could-cut-Alzheimers-risk.html

*Stem-cell hope for paralysed patients*
Paralysed patients will this summer become the first people in the world to receive a therapy based on human embryonic stem cells, in a study that promises to open a new era for medicine.. The first human trial of the technology, which has huge potential to cure disease yet is considered unethical by ?pro-life? groups because it involves destroying embryos, will today be cleared to proceed by US regulators. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5569623.ece

*Steroids do nothing to help wheezing children*
Children who wheeze because of a cold or the flu should not be given steroids, because the drugs do nothing to help their condition, doctors have warned. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/c...-of-a-virus-should-not-be-given-steroids.html

*Slimming pill will be sold over counter*
The drug will be placed behind the counter in chemists so pharmacists and pharmacy assistants can question patients to make sure the drug is suitable. European regulators yesterday granted the licence to allow Orlistat (alli) to be available in pharmacies after giving preliminary approval in October. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...tion-slimming-pill-on-sale-within-months.html

*Abortions to be given in local GP surgeries*
Abortions up to nine weeks can be carried out medically with drugs rather than surgery and after two Government pilots found the process was safe and acceptable in premises outside traditional hospital, more clinics are to be set up. The British Pregnancy Advisory Service already runs an early medical abortion service in a GP surgery in Wolverhampton under a contract with the NHS and has approval for another in Newcastle. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/4306534/Abortions-in-GP-surgeries-to-be-extended..html

*Why women coo over babies*
Scientists believe that they have uncovered the reason why women are more likely to coo more over babies than men - and it is all down to hormones. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...306406/Women-can-distinguish-cute-babies.html

*Three cuppas a day can cut breast cancer*
DRINKING three cups of tea a day could slash the risk of women developing breast cancer by two thirds, research has found. The chances of developing a tum*our fell by about 37 per cent in women under 50 who drank tea at least three times daily compared with those who drank none at all. http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/81126/Three-cuppas-a-day-can-cut-risk-of-breast-cancer
* 
Is curing your headache with acupuncture all in the mind?*
Traditional acupuncture is effective at preventing headaches, a scientific review finds - but so is a sham form. The Cochrane Review reviewed 33 separate trials into acupuncture and its so-called "sham" counterpart. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7838231.stm


----------

